# Welcher Cpu Kühler ist besser für einen I7 3960x Prolimatech Megahalmes oder Corsair H80i?



## ha-jo55 (2. Juni 2013)

*Welcher Cpu Kühler ist besser für einen I7 3960x Prolimatech Megahalmes oder Corsair H80i?*

Hallo zusammen,

Habe mal ne Frage:
Welcher cpu Kühler ist besser geeignet für einen I7 3960x? einmal Prolimatech Megahalmes rev. b oder Corsair H80i?
Mir wären die Temperaturen das wichtigste.

Danke schon im voraus.

THX

ha-jo


----------



## IJOJOI (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher Cpu Kühler ist besser für einen I7 3960x Prolimatech Megahalmes oder Corsair H80i?*

Hallo ha-jo!

Wiso willst du dich gerade auf diese zwei festlegen?
Bei der H80i kann der Geräuschpegel echt bis ins unerträgliche steigen
Ausserdem ist man mit einem richtig starken Luftkühler besser dran.
Zb dem Phanteks PH-TC14PE: 
Test: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/gehaeuse-und-kuehlung/2011/test-phanteks-ph-tc14pe-cpu-kuehler/8/
Preis lt. Geizhals: 80€


----------



## Venom89 (2. Juni 2013)

Bitte keine Möchtegern WAKÜ .

Sind nur unnötig laut und kühlen dabei nicht besser als ein guter Luftkühler.

Der sollte einiges mitmachen:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p774468_Noctua-NH-D14-SE2011.html

Wäre noch interessant welchen RAM du verwendest Bzw möchtest.
Prozessor schon gekauft?
(Leicht überteuert)


----------



## IJOJOI (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher Cpu Kühler ist besser für einen I7 3960x Prolimatech Megahalmes oder Corsair H80i?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Bitte keine Möchtegern WAKÜ .
> 
> Sind nur unnötig laut und kühlen dabei nicht besser als ein guter Luftkühler.
> 
> ...



Der  Phanteks PH-TC14PE ist aber noch ein Stück besser, und wenns ihm nur um die Temps geht

Zur "WaKü" falls es legal ist, das so zu nennen, muss ich dir zustimmen. 
Entweder richtig aber ziemlich teuer, oder garnicht! 
Hatte bevor ich komplett auf WaKü umgestiegen bin kurz eine H100i im Einsatz.
Von der Lautstärke und den Temps ein Witz für eine Wakü


----------



## ha-jo55 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher Cpu Kühler ist besser für einen I7 3960x Prolimatech Megahalmes oder Corsair H80i?*



IJOJOI schrieb:


> Hallo ha-jo!
> 
> Wiso willst du dich gerade auf diese zwei festlegen?
> Bei der H80i kann der Geräuschpegel echt bis ins unerträgliche steigen
> ...



Ich habe beide Kühler, und noch bestellt (kommen morgen) 2 Stück Noisblocker NB-eLoop B12-4 Lüfter drehen mit 2400 U/min will die mit meiner Lüfersteuerung regeln.
THX
ha-jo
*
*


----------



## ha-jo55 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher Cpu Kühler ist besser für einen I7 3960x Prolimatech Megahalmes oder Corsair H80i?*

Meine RAMs sind die G.skill riplj. Z 2400 Cl10
Warum willst du das wissen, welchen grund gibts dafür. Bin noch ein neuling im Pc geschäft drum frage ich.

THX

ha-jo


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. Juni 2013)

ha-jo55 schrieb:


> Meine RAMs sind die G.skill riplj. Z 2400 Cl10
> Warum willst du das wissen, welchen grund gibts dafür. Bin noch ein neuling im Pc geschäft drum frage ich.
> 
> THX
> ...



Die ripjaws haben heatspreader und passen nicht unter manche kühler. Würde die corsair h110 mit 2 eloop b12-ps empfehlen


----------



## ha-jo55 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welcher Cpu Kühler ist besser für einen I7 3960x Prolimatech Megahalmes oder Corsair H80i?*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Die ripjaws haben heatspreader und passen nicht unter manche kühler. Würde die corsair h110 mit 2 eloop b12-ps empfehlen


 Danke für die Antwort.
Habe schon einen H80i weil in mein Gehäuse kein H100i reinpasst.

Thx
ha-jo


----------



## IJOJOI (3. Juni 2013)

Statt der H80 lieber zur Luftkühlung greifen


----------

